# bmk oil making a- oil



## tucoXxX (Sep 29, 2022)

Dear members. can someone help me to make amf oil from bmk oil. unfortunately, I'm a beginner and I'm interested in this topic. I would be grateful if someone could help me. bmk oil, what is the process ....


----------



## G.Patton

Hello, if you want to produce amphetamine from phenylacetone (p2p), you have to look* this *manual.

P.S. Our forum topic surfing via *Searching bar* will open new world of organic chemistry methods for you.


----------



## T0R

G.Patton said:


> Hello, if you want to produce amphetamine from phenylacetone (p2p), you have to look* this *manual.
> 
> P.S. Our forum topic surfing via *Searching bar* will open a new world of organic chemistry methods for you.



G.Patton
if you start to sell A-oil my friend, you be a millionaire in no time hahaha 
Most search term in, 2022


----------



## tucoXxX

Thank you Ansver


----------



## T0R

tucoXxX said:


> Thank you Answer



tucoXxX
just for the record, nobody has actually succeeded making A-oil


----------



## G.Patton

Saul said:


> just for the record, nobody has actually succeeded making A-oil



SaulYou are wrong. There is successful report Methamphetamine From Amphetamine Sytnthesis Report (With Success and Final Photos)


----------



## Curiousonion

Saul said:


> just for the record, nobody has actually succeeded making A-oil



SaulHey, sorry if i seem ignorant but what do you mean that no one can make a oil?


----------



## T0R

Curiousonion said:


> Hey, sorry if i seem ignorant but what do you mean that no one can make a oil?



Curiousonion
not anymore


----------



## G.Patton

Saul said:


> not anymore



SaulWhy do you mislead people? It is approved method.


----------



## Curiousonion

G.Patton said:


> Why do you mislead people? It is approved method.



G.PattonWell making amphetamine is super easy so I am a bit confused about his statement. I thought maybe A oil meant something else.


----------



## btcboss2022

Saul said:


> not anymore



SaulWhat are you talking about?Thats not true.


----------



## KokosDreams

Saul said:


> not anymore



SaulCouldn't be further from the truth tbh.

There's still as much amphetamine produced as before and the market is probably growing as usual.

Also, in the forum there are multiple people that have actually succeeded with the provided routes.


----------



## T0R

G.Patton said:


> Why do you mislead people? It is approved method.



G.Patton
dear patton , 

I ask 3 weeks ago if someone actually succeed in these syntheses and not one person react to it .


----------



## btcboss2022

Saul said:


> dear patton ,
> 
> I ask 3 weeks ago if someone actually succeed in these syntheses and not one person react to it .



SaulThat means that nobody in worldwide can't do it anymore? Seriously? I know 3 groups now producing A-oil


----------



## Waltershite2022

One man here who has nd still is


----------



## T0R (Oct 6, 2022)

btcboss2022 said:


> That means that nobody in worldwide can't do it anymore? Seriously? I know 3 groups now producing A-oil



btcboss2022
this is a forum to help the comunity . Sellers who succeeded and willing to sell their ( A-oil )
I have no interest in
if they don't want to share there methods and only are here to take and find buyers to buy their ( A-oil )
fuck off then .


----------



## JJRLL

Waltershite2022 said:


> One man here who has nd still is



Waltershite2022wich nd，I know some kinds of nd


----------



## tom

help is hard to find here. everywhere you come across the same questions but no concrete answers.
I'm going to give one more try.
I have P2p how do I proceed to obtain amphetamines


----------



## wannabeechemist

Saul said:


> just for the record, nobody has actually succeeded making A-oil



Saul
You have ketone, make imine and reduce it and you'll have freebase amine aka a oil. It's imposible for someone who is lazy and don't care to learn basics, for sure.


----------



## KokosDreams

wannabeechemist said:


> You have ketone, make imine and reduce it and you'll have freebase amine aka a oil. It's imposible for someone who is lazy and don't care to learn basics, for sure.



wannabeechemistPeople really expect to get everything spoonfed nowadays lol
This forum is the greatest of it's kind right now..so much great knowledge and help in all aspects IF you are willing to put in some work and are acutally teachable haha


----------



## G.Patton (Oct 6, 2022)

Saul said:


> this is a forum to help the comunity . Sellers who succeeded and willing to sell their ( A-oil )
> I have no interest in
> if they don't want to share there methods and only are here to take and find buyers to buy their ( A-oil )
> fuck off then .



SaulPlease, behave yourself. Badmouthing is prohibited.



Saul said:


> dear patton ,
> 
> I ask 3 weeks ago if someone actually succeed in these syntheses and not one person react to it .


I linked successful case. Probably you wasn't be written by them or people don't want to start public conversations.


----------



## G.Patton

tom said:


> help is hard to find here. everywhere you come across the same questions but no concrete answers.
> I'm going to give one more try.
> I have P2p how do I proceed to obtain amphetamines



tomIt isn't true. Sometimes people ask questions about simple think like "what is glacial acetic acid or what is P2P?". You can google it by yourself. When you want to synthesize something and ask this kind question, it is show that you will not get sucsess by reason that you cant find in the Web very common information. I can't answer for every question. Some job is have to be done by you.


Also same concerns your question. You could open Media or Amphetamines section to find answers. You can make some efforts to get instead of complain that you didn't get help.​


----------



## tom

It is a dead end, sir. I read all messages 
so just forget the P2P route then. 
I read here that the info is only shared private. 
fine, but just to be sure, so people actually know they have free base A-oil
what is the boiling point off amfetamine freebase oil sir ?


----------



## T0R (Oct 7, 2022)

wannabeechemist said:


> You have ketone, make imine and reduce it and you'll have freebase amine aka a oil. It's imposible for someone who is lazy and don't care to learn basics, for sure.



wannabeechemist
I am not an ass fucker G
I dont have to be good with the big boys here on the forum.
for me only the results count. and i will never feel too good to share it with the forum .
it has to come from both sides.


----------



## G.Patton

tom said:


> what is the boiling point off amfetamine freebase oil sir ?



tomRead here in BB Wiki.


tom said:


> I read here that the info is only shared private.
> fine, but just to be sure, so people actually know they have free base A-oil


Not private. *Open Amphetamines (phenylethylamines) ==> 1-Phenyl-2-propanone (P2P) Leuckart amination to amphetamine and methamphetamine. or Amphetamine from P2P (phenyl-2-propanone) *
These information are not hidden. We post it in public domain for people.


----------



## G.Patton

Saul said:


> I am not an ass fucker G



SaulBan for 3 days. Respect our rules please. There is no place for disrespectful communication.


----------

